# Fat Maids by Severino (BBW, Feeding ~XWG)



## Severino (Nov 20, 2008)

_~BBW, Feeding ~XWG_ -A story about a plumper who gets a new job and meets her destiny along the way.

*[Author's note: *Hi all, 

This is the first time I've triedpublishing a story at Dimensions. I'm a bit nervous about this since this place is like the Bibliotheca Alexandrina for wg fiction. So please be gentle. ]

*Fat Maids
by Severino​*
A strange new service was gaining popularity in Bay Area. If you had the money and wanted to start a new diet in style, you could order a maid to clean your house out of all fattening foods. The idea was to motivate people to lose weight by sending an obese woman in ill fitting clothes to pig out on your food stashes until they were all gone. Seeing fat blob gorging and getting fatter in front of your eyes had proved to be an excellent motivator.

The deal was very simple: a maid would come, eat all the fatty food in your house and then leave. They could not leave until they had finished everything. Also the maids were required to be really sloppy with their eating and make demeaning comments about their size. They were called Fat Maids.

Why would anyone want to be a Fat Maid? And who would want to be one?

Surprisingly there were quite many - and the reasons obvious. For one thing the food was free and there usually was lots of it. And the salary was very good, especially if you could handle a lot of orders. Naturally most of the maids gained weight getting even fatter than they were. Most didnt care and some seemed to enjoy growing bigger. All of them loved to eat and being a Fat Maid gave a good excuse to pig out regularly.

Colette had just graduated from college, but she had trouble getting a decent job. She felt like the only thing she had gotten from college was 100 pounds of excess weight. When she had started she had been a lithe red haired sporty girl who hadnt weighed over 120 pounds even after Thanksgiving. Slowly her relationship to food had grown more and more intimate becoming the perfect boyfriend who never let down. 

At first she tried to keep her eating under control, but by the end of her freshman year she was constantly hungry and had to admit to herself that she loved to eat and more: she loved to eat until she was stuffed. 

Colette had also graduated as a BBW. Just before graduation she had broken the 200 pound barrier. She had thought she could never get that fat. She wanted to lose the weight, in theory. But in practice she had started to love the results of her recless eating. She really loved how she jiggled, how big her boobs had gotten, how much junk she had in her trunk. Most of all she loved her round pot belly, rubbing it tenderly after eating piles of fattening treats.

So after being unemployed and broke a few months, Colette spotted a Fat Maids ad on the Internet. She had of course heard about them as they were a fad of sorts at the moment, and knew how degrading the job was. But from the ad she learned that a maid could make easily $6000 a month by working only few hours a day. She had to admit that the prospect of endless supply of free food played a part in her descision to apply too.

Colette, yes? said the stern looking business woman as she looked over her papers.

Yes, mam.

Soo, youve applied to be a Fat Maid then. Do you know how we operate? 

I think so. You get paid to eat all fattening food from peoples homes. You show how they could end up if they dont diet, answered Colette.

Good. But you forgot one thing. The Fat Maids are supposed to be fat. Said the interviewer and looked Colette up and down showing disapproval. She herself was huge, easily over 400 pounds.

ButIve almost doubled my weight in three years and I eat like a pig! I eat more than anyone I know. And Im always hungry. I promise not to let you down if you give me a chance. Colette pleaded.

Well see. If thats true you could have potential. But I cant just trust your word. If you want to show me how much you can really eat, you can join me for lunch.

An hour later Colette leaned back from the buffet table and groaned. She had put on quite a show and had eaten more than ever in one sitting, six platefuls all in all. She regretted wearing her tight jeans to the interview. Three plates of food forced her to open the button and three more plates later her swollen paunch had pushed the zipper all the way down and now it was pushing out of her open jeans, resting on her lap.

Good girl! Im impressed with your appetite. Maybe we can make something out of you after all. smiled Selina, who continued: But you really need to put on some weight and fast. Im afraid youre not gross enough for most of our customers. So Ill add a condition to your contract. Until you reach 250 pounds, you wont have the option to turn down gigs, you have to do as many as you can. And you have to really pig out when the customers are watching and make sure they understand that youre getting fatter by the day the way youre gorging.

I guess I can do that. I really need the money. Colette gasped and managed to smile.

Colette started the next day and true to her word Selina made her work more than anyone else. Depending on how much food there was to eat at each customer, Colette went through 3 to 5 places every day. She started early in the morning and by noon she went through two customers and enough food to feed a small family. Then she returned to the office where Selina prepared her for the next customer. Preparing seemed to consist of mostly rubbing Colettes stuffed belly, which seemed a bit odd, but she really couldnt complain as it helped and felt wonderful too.

It was usually late at night when Colette got back to her apartment. The most intense hours of the business were early evening after people got home from work and having already eaten a ton of food during the day, getting all the food in at the last customer of the day was a struggle. Her late evenings home were spent watching tv in a food-induced coma. It wasnt bad though. She loved eating and was starting to actually like the almost constant overfilled feeling in her gut.

Days passed as did cookies, pies, cakes, pizzas, hamburgers, chocolate and ice cream past Colettes plump lips. Her stomach had adapted to her new massive food intake and she was having less and less trouble handling even five customers a day. Selina was very satisfied with her newest employee and couldnt keep her hands off her rapidly swelling belly when she came to the office. She couldnt believe how fast Colette was growing. She had now worked for her almost three weeks and was literally bursting out of all her clothes. Even when she wasnt stuffed, which was rare, most of her belly was bare, jutting out of her too small tops, shirts and low riding pants. 

Selina had to give her advance from her first salary so she could buy new clothes. Bigger, but snug, was the guidance she got. Colette could hardly believe that size 18 was now snug. And her huge pot belly was another matter entirely. She opted for really low cut pants and jeans and stretchy tops that let her belly unrestricted. C-cup bra let her breasts bulging out enough to keep up the porker appearance.

Six weeks into her new job, Colette was so used to her daily eating routine that she couldnt imagine doing anything else. In the morning at her first customer, she was ravenous and inhaled a junk food stash meant to last for a week in minutes. By midday she was pleasantly full, but nowhere near stuffed and a few hours of napping at the office did wonders to her appetite. She ate whole cheesecakes like they were cotton candy, large chocolate bars like they were bread, all the while rubbing her fat belly and groaning and burping and complaining how fat she was getting. And she was. 

At the office Selina couldnt help noticing that Colette was busting out of her clothes again. The girl was fatter every time she stepped through the office door.

Colette, I think its time to see if youve met the conditions in your contract. If you have, youll be free to take just as few or many customers you wish. 

Selina produced an industrial strength scales from a closet and Colette hopped on, causing respectable amount of jiggling between her knees and neck. 

Wow, youre doing quite a job. And its so close too. Youre 248 pounds according to this scale and its pretty accurate. Selina disclaimed.

Colette looked shocked at gaining over 40 pounds in just six weeks, but also very disappointed for not reaching her goal yet. Then her face brightened: If there only was something to eat here, Im sure I can eat two pounds of food now. Im nowhere near full. 

She pondered and felt her belly with her chubby hands.

Selina looked weird for a moment, but then regained her composure. She waddled to her private office and soon returned with a whole red velvet cake.

I was saving this for myself, but I thought I might give it up for such a good cause. She smirked gave the platter to Colette.

Just looking at the cake made Colette hungry like she hadnt eaten all day and she attacked the cake with vigor. It tasted amazing and went in with ease. At some point Selina gave her some juice to wash it down and she accepted gratefully. Twenty minutes later the cake and the carton of juice were gone and Colette was rubbing her visibly larger belly.

Omg that was sooo good. I think I have a little more room though. Maybe I should top myself off to just to be safe? Colette suggested coyly. She was getting full, but the little resistance she had had with eating was long gone and the prospect of more cake made her ignore any signs of fullness in her belly.

As it happens I have almost half a cake leftover from yesterday. Selina laughed and waddled back to her office.

After only a few bites of her second cake, Colette realized she was actually pretty full already and it would be a struggle to get all of it in, but that was a passing thought. All she wanted to do was stuff the delicious and fattening cake in her mouth and swallow. And that she did, over and over until the cake was gone.

Oh my goodness what a piggy you are! And look at that belly, its huge. Selina giggled.

Selina helped Colette on her feet and led her back to the scales. Now there was considerably less jiggling around her waist that was stretched tight by her huge, jutting belly. 

250.8 pounds. Goodness gracious girl, your fat gut is a bottomless pit. You just ate almost 3 pounds of food on top of two customer visits. Even I couldnt eat that much and I weight 200 pounds more than you. Selina congratulated.

Colette could only digest loudly.

From then on, Colette was free to do as she pleased. At first she took a few days off to meet friends (who were shocked of her gain, but supportive in a weird way after hearing about her new job). She grossed them out by eating a whole family meal in Burker King and walking straight from BK to an ice cream stand for a huge sundae. She knew that she was eating massive amounts of food, but couldnt help it as she was almost constantly hungry. And there was the fact that she loved to stuff her face.

Three months into being a Fat Maid, the word fat didnt really do justice to Colette. It was Sunday evening, Colette had spread herself naked on her couch. A huge pepperoni pizza was quickly disappearing in her mouth. She was eager to finish the pizza so she could move on to the gallon of Ben & Jerrys chocolae chip fudge. She had been on a non-stop binge since Friday and had sort of lost track of how much she had eaten. But she was well aware what was not eaten yet and that was all that mattered. 

Her immense belly still hadnt folded into rolls and in a perfect arc it rounded out between her spread thighs halfway to her knees. Her massive breasts rested on top of it, pouring to the sides. Everywhere you looked there were mounds of soft, jiggly fat. Colette was ecstatic about her huge body and especially her gut that she worshipped and could keep her hands from kneading it only when they were both needed for eating.

On Friday Selina had weighed her and she had been 310 pounds. Colette had decided to celebrate her passing into SSBBW-category by eating as much as she could for a whole weekend. And true to her word, she had done that, probably breaking some eating records along the way. Colette shivered with pleasure thinking just how much fatter she had gotten in only two days.

All she wanted to do was eat and get fatter and fatter.

Then one day, a little while after her weekend binge, Colette had her weirdest customer so far. She was a 22 years old heiress who lived in a huge house alone. On the Fat Maids website were pictures and other information of all the maids and customers could request a specific maid. This customer had requested Colette.

It was her first customer of the day and Colette was ravenous although she had eaten two breakfasts at McDonalds to tide herself over. The short and skinny woman introduced herself as Georgina. Colette cursed her luck. She had had many thin clients who had a pack of peanuts and two chocolate bars to eat leaving Colette starving afterwards. 

Georgina asked Colette in and waddled after her making drumrolls on her belly. 

What would you like to start with, Colette? Cake perhaps? Georgina asked while seating Colette on an easy chair.

I love cake. Yes, please, Im starving. Im such a bad fat pig. You might get this fat if you keep eating cakes. 

Georgina disappeared to a cold room and returned with a 12 inch cake. She placed it on a table beside Colette and gave her a spoon. She was smiling like a cat.

I think youll like the cake. Its one of the most expensive cakes you can buy. And there are more of them. 

Colette thought the woman was a bit weird, but at least she had something to eat. You dont ask questions on an empty belly, she thought and dug in. In no time the cake was gone and Colette was happily rubbing her swelling paunch.

I take it you liked it? came Georginas purring voice right behind Colette. Had she been there the whole time, watching her eat? 

Yeah, it was really good. But I think I should get going now. I have another customer waiting. She lied.

The voice, still purring, came even closer. Youre not going anywhere, Colette. It says here in your contract that youll stay here as long as it takes to clean the house from all fattening food. Youre not done yet.

Okay then. What more do you have? Ill eat it and then get going. Colette struggled to keep her professional manners.

Ohh, Ill let you decide. If you could choose between mini pizzas, donuts and lasagne, what would you have? 

The prospect of food made Colette forget how weird her client was. Instead she found herself hungry once again while picturing the choices in her mind. 

I think Ill take lasagna, she answered and couldnt help licking her lips. Georgina noticed it and whispered into Colettes ear: What a greedy fattie you are.

A few minutes later, Georgina sailed in with a huge pan full of lasagne. It looked and smelled delicious. Colette dug in with gusto. There was a lot to eat, but Colette had the appetite to match and soon she was scraping the last bits into her greedy mouth. She had to spread her legs a bit to make room for her growing stomach and her ill fitting shirt had risen towards her breasts to reveal more of her stretch mark ridden belly flesh. She was nowhere near full though.

More food was served. Colette ate a batch of cream filled donuts, dozen mini pizzas, another whole cake, few quarts of ice cream, pound of french fries and finally a lemon cheese cake. Her belly was swelling to a new record size and Colette had to admit that she was stuffed. 

Ok thats it. Im too full to eat anything more. If youll just help me up, Ill get going, she gasped and collapsed on the easy chair.

Colette heard a slightly out of breath voice this time: Youre not going anywhere. Theres a lot more food to eat. Isnt that wonderful?

Suddenly Colette felt a pair of warm and delicate hands around her massively swollen belly. They were not shy though and went straight to business; kneading, prodding, rubbing, soothing. Against her will Colette felt her gut relaxing causing her to burp loudly. She wanted to protest, but couldnt. Georginas touch felt too good on her overstuffed belly. After an unknown amount of time the rubbing ceased and Colette could actually feel Georginas lips gently brushing her earlobe as she opened her mouth to speak. She couldnt help shivering a little.

You have such a big beautiful belly. You think we could make it bigger still, hmm?

Colette could hear Georgina leaving. She had a moment to try to figure things out. The only conclusion she managed to end up in was that the house was literally filled with fattening food and Georgina intended to feed it all to her making her an enormous mountain of fat. She was already too full to get up from the low chair without help and the more her belly swelled out, the more she would be at the mercy of this female feeder gone insane. Her thoughts were interrupted by a thin hand that appeared in front of her holding a piece of Godiva chocolate. 

Open wide, my little piggy. Ill help you a bit here so you can concentrate on getting bigger. Georgina cooed right behind Colette again. 

After a slight hesitation, Colette opened her mouth and got rewarded with an explosion of pleasure in her tastebuds. The chocolate was divine and she couldnt decide between swallowing fast to get more or savouring the taste longer. She decided to go for both and opened her mouth for more before gulping down the previous treat. She heard a tiny gasp and some rattling from behind before another piece of chocolate was inserted in her waiting mouth.

My goodness how greedy you are. If you keep eating like that you will get enormous. Came a raspy, slightly out of breath comment from behind again, this time followed by a wet kiss on Colettes neck.

Id like that very much. I want to grow bigger and bigger. I want my belly so big it will take a mountain of food to make it full. Please feed me more! 

*Epilogue:*

Its now been weeks and no one has seen Colette. Selina is the only person who knows where she is and she seems to be getting calls daily about Colette. The phone calls always make her smile with a hazy look in her eyes. She has told everyone that Colette is on a longer contract on customer premises and wont be available for the forseeable future.


----------



## tarquin (Nov 20, 2008)

Good story, thanjks.


----------



## The Id (Dec 2, 2008)

Though the gain happens a little quicker than I think is natural, the character development is a little light, and there's not as much description as I usually like, I still really like this story! Keep on writing!


----------



## fattyloving frank (Dec 7, 2008)

excellent story. would have liked for it to show more of her work, and how she had to humilliate herself, and maybe more of the end scene, but otherwise I was very impressed. A+


----------

